# CHAMPION Logan!!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Its a bit late coming, but at Bath Championship Show on Friday my little Chihuahua Logan (dad of the infamous Evie Devil Pup!) won his third CC so is now an American *and* UK Champion  If what im told is correct, he's the first American Champion smooth coat to come to the UK and gain a title here in about 30 years or more 

Was really gutted not to be there to see him get his ticket but I couldn't get the day off work. My mum handled him and to say she was shocked would be the worlds biggest understatement :lol: She gets SO nervous handling at the champ shows 

Here's the little man :cornut:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Wow well done!! You must be so proud of him  He is absolutly stunning :001_wub:


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow what a fantastic achievement
congratulations


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

CONGRATS! :thumbup1: stunning boy!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoo hoo! Congratulations and well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Well done :thumbup1:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Big congratulations Logan....way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Many congratulations he's lovely x


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations, well done.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

very well done...


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Fantastic well done!! 

You must be sooo proud!


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Woooeoooo and with all the dramas in the smooth and long ring it's even more deserved!!!!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! 



Sparkle said:


> Woooeoooo and with all the dramas in the smooth and long ring it's even more deserved!!!!


Tell me about it  I always miss the drama  :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

congratulations Jess, totally deserved he is a wee stunner!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations - he is soooooooo gorgeous!:001_wub:


----------

